# How Do I Close My Account With This Forum?



## accountantpete (27 Feb 2021)

Hi - I wish to close my account - how do I do this?

and can I have my past financial contributions (£15) back?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

It took you 25,000 posts to get bored...?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2021)

On yer bike! Goodbye


----------



## Slick (27 Feb 2021)

I assume your an accountant, you work it out.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Feb 2021)

Last I checked this is a free forum. No cost to join. Any contributions are totally voluntary. You say you're an accountant? Last I checked on that one you guys have cornered the market on boring.


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Feb 2021)

Missin' you already


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2021)

And can I just be the first to say, LOSER. Fancy keeping a track of donations you made years ago. I too threw something in the pot at the time, can't remember how much, but whatever it was it was jolly good value for money.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It took you 25,000 posts to get bored...?



Surely there should be some kind of gesture of thanks, for services rendered ..

Maybe not a _whole_ carriage clock.

But we could at least, have a whip round for, oh I dunno??

A s/h casio wristwatch praps ??


----------



## I like Skol (27 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> A s/h casio wristwatch praps ?


Used 7spd freewheel?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2021)

accountantpete said:


> Hi - I wish to close my account - how do I do this?
> 
> and can I have my past financial contributions (£15) back?


I didn't read the Terms and Conditions when I lobbed in some moolah. BTW, what was it for?


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I didn't read the Terms and Conditions when I lobbed in some moolah. BTW, what was it for?



It definitely says in the ts&cs that if after 25,000 posts you get a bit cheesed off, you can have your voluntary donation back.. 

Or it doesn't say that. 

Hang on I'll just go check which >>>>>>


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> It definitely says in the ts&cs that if after 25,000 posts you get a bit cheesed off, you can have your voluntary donation back..


Splendid! I'll flounce , get my moolah back, and re-enlist under another guise.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Used 7spd freewheel?




Ooo upping the ante there, this could end up as quite a haul. 

I've got some barely worn brake blocks - from back in ye olden days - pre discs 

They probs old enough to have 'vintage' or even 'retro' value by now..


----------



## Mugshot (27 Feb 2021)

Back in my day people just stopped posting, kids today want everything doing for them!


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2021)

Genius.. 

I'm going to do it over and over and over, and get incredibly rich. 

Yay!!


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Ooo upping the ante there, this could end up as quite a haul.
> 
> I've got some barely worn brake blocks - from back in ye olden days - pre discs
> 
> They probs old enough to have 'vintage' or even 'retro' value by now..


Hang on until they are 'heritage'.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Hang on until they are 'heritage'.




I reckon thems already "shabby sheek"


----------



## lane (27 Feb 2021)

It's like leaving the EU, which you seem very keen on. You don't get the past membership payments back, oh and hold on, didn't we have to pay some more money to leave?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2021)

lane said:


> It's like leaving the EU, which you seem very keen on. You don't get the past membership payments back, oh and hold on, didn't we have to pay some more money to leave?


Nobody expected a Brexit angle so quickly! Pure genius.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2021)

You need to talk to Drago to learn how to flounce properly.

On the other hand you could always write an essay and threatening all sorts of legal ramifications if no one takes you seriously.

And don't forget to wag your finger in a very serious and meaningful way.

Oh and last but not least bye.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2021)

Mugshot said:


> Back in my day people just stopped posting, kids today want everything doing for them!



I'm old enough to remember people referencing airports, and announcing departures when someone flounced. 

Doesn't really work in times of plague 



slowmotion said:


> Nobody expected a Brexit angle so quickly! Pure genius.



"No one expects the Brexit angle" 


Well actually they do, but you know...

It's a resoundingly cheery send off all the same though. 

Bye Pete, nice doin bantz with you n all that


----------



## snorri (27 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I didn't read the Terms and Conditions when I lobbed in some moolah. BTW, what was it for?


That was to have ad-free viewing of the forum, I think.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2021)

snorri said:


> That was to have ad-free viewing of the forum, I think.


In that case, I definitely want my dosh back.


----------



## snorri (27 Feb 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> On the other hand you could always write an essay and threatening all sorts of legal ramifications if no one takes you seriously.


Oh come on, no one would ever dream of doing that, whatever put that silly notion in your head?


----------



## Spoked Wheels (27 Feb 2021)

accountantpete said:


> Hi - I wish to close my account - how do I do this?
> 
> and can I have my past financial contributions (£15) back?



A mod should be able to sort you out, contact them.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2021)

snorri said:


> Oh come on, no one would ever dream of doing that, whatever put that silly notion in your head?


Legend tells that it ran to sixteen pages of quill and ink calligraphy......


----------



## Randomnerd (27 Feb 2021)

CCrexit.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> CCrexit.



You mean this thread is going to run on for four years and more?? 

Crivens I'd better start rationing the bantz, and start considering the broadersale economic ramifications.. 

Is there a quitling tariff to be paid??


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

Won't Pete be forced to reregister under a pseudonym so he can let us know how fantastic CCrexit has been for his mate Pete...?


----------



## Randomnerd (28 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> You mean this thread is going to run on for four years and more??
> 
> Crivens I'd better start rationing the bantz, and start considering the broadersale economic ramifications..
> 
> Is there a quitling tariff to be paid??



CycleChat exit. Pete is an avowed Brexiteer I believe. I thought I was being _very_ humorous....

like the idea of a quitling tariff. Sounds groovy

Is he gone yet?


----------



## All uphill (28 Feb 2021)

Mods: should this thread about leaving CC and "having you citizenship taken away" be merged?

It's the same thing, surely?


----------



## Randomnerd (28 Feb 2021)

What if you wanted to change gender on CycleChat, or return as say boringbeancounterpetra? Could it be done, or done but not mentioned? Should we be told?


----------



## All uphill (28 Feb 2021)

Is the £15 a reference to the "pre paid funeral" thread? Money you get when life ends/you leave CC?


----------



## Randomnerd (28 Feb 2021)

Think we should get @Drago to bury a chunk of his underpants on a mountaintop cairn to commemorate every flounce? Would £15 get him a new pair?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Think we should get @Drago to bury a chunk of his underpants on a mountaintop cairn to commemorate every flounce? Would £15 get him a new pair?


No...PLEASE!.....anything but that. Instead, they might start droning on about bicycles.


----------



## HMS_Dave (28 Feb 2021)

Hit your keyboard with a lump hammer and try a bit of heat. If that doesn't work, it goes in the bin.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Legend tells that it ran to sixteen pages of quill and ink calligraphy......


Yep I too remember the 'mega flounce' with awe. 

Shame I actually thought he was a bit of a nobber, albeit a very clever person and quite personable in real life apparently, (I never met him) but some of his comments to other 'members' could be cruel though

As @Fab Foodie put it (paraphrased) a lovely old 'queen' and i hope he's still OK


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2021)

In the real world he was very pleasant and great fun. I met him at a pub in Borough Market with several other parishioners. It's probably best that he flounced. The Coronavirus threads on here would have gone radioactive.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Feb 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It took you 25,000 posts to get bored...?



And i want compensating for my time spent reading them.


----------



## mudsticks (28 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> CycleChat exit. Pete is an avowed Brexiteer I believe. I thought I was being _very_ humorous....
> 
> like the idea of a quitling tariff. Sounds groovy
> 
> Is he gone yet?



Definitely gone, and definitely not reading this thread. 
. 
You were being funny (imo) 

And yeah, I fondly recall having a few brexitty tussles with our Pete - quite delightful 

Oh well.. 

Nothing lasts for ever eh..??


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (28 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Used 7spd freewheel?


I've got one I could donate.


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Feb 2021)

15 pounds? You're worried about a lousy 15 pounds? What kind of accountant are you?


----------



## IanSmithCSE (28 Feb 2021)

Good morning,

I am confused, I thought that this was a joke that I didn't understand because I hadn't read the relevant thread, yet within minutes there were posts taking it seriously.

Before posting this I did a quick look at latest-activity page and there was nothing since the 19th Jan, so unless a post has been deleted there wasn't an obvious incident.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Feb 2021)

On a related subject, how does one go about closing someone else's account on this boring forum?


----------



## Rocky (28 Feb 2021)

@accountantpete you need to message the Mods. I suggest something written on the side of a bus.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2021)

snorri said:


> Oh come on, no one would ever dream of doing that, whatever put that silly notion in your head?






slowmotion said:


> Legend tells that it ran to sixteen pages of quill and ink calligraphy......




.


----------



## winjim (28 Feb 2021)

It's not a boring forum, it's a cycling forum. Boring forum is here.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2021)

Just log out and delete the page from your favourites......nobody forcing you to use it!


----------



## sheddy (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just log out and delete the page from your favourites......nobody forcing you to use it!



Please move to the innuendo thread


----------



## mudsticks (28 Feb 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just log out and delete the page from your favourites......nobody forcing you to use it!



Oh come on Mo where's the drama in that ??

I'm planning on at least a full samba band, And to being carried out shoulder height by six oiled up speedo sporting, buff lads.

With an enthusiastic entourage showering me with rose petals, alongside.

You know the kind of thing - subtle - but memorable.

🌺🏵🌸💮🌺🏵💮🌸🌺🏵🌸💮💮🌸💃🕺💃🕺💃🕺💃🕺 etc etc


----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> I hadn't read the relevant thread,


Does such a thing exist on any subject on this forum?


----------



## I like Skol (28 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Is he gone yet?


Who?


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 Feb 2021)

@IanSmithCSE please keep ending your posts with Bye Ian. It’s polite, sometimes sarcastic and above all I smile every time

As for @accountantpete is he referring to GDPR and his right to permanent deletion?


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Who?


Ronnie Pickering.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Oh come on Mo where's the drama in that ??
> 
> I'm planning on at least a full samba band, And to being carried out shoulder height by six oiled up speedo sporting, buff lads.
> 
> ...


No unicorns? Or just trying maintain a modest sense of decorum?


----------



## Randomnerd (28 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I reckon thems already "shabby sheek"


Eroica ready...


----------



## IanSmithCSE (28 Feb 2021)

Good morning,



bikingdad90 said:


> @IanSmithCSE please keep ending your posts with Bye Ian. It’s polite, sometimes sarcastic and above all I smile every time



I have considered your post.

Hello 

Ian


----------



## Randomnerd (28 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Oh come on Mo where's the drama in that ??
> 
> I'm planning on at least a full samba band, And to being carried out shoulder height by six oiled up speedo sporting, buff lads.
> 
> ...


I’ve already picked my outfit😃


----------



## mudsticks (28 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> I’ve already picked my outfit😃



Ace - something along these lines I hope..


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Feb 2021)

Mod Note:
@accountantpete in view of you being a long standing, knowledgeable, appreciated poster, please drop the mods a contact us message if you want your account closed.
In case you were hacked or something.


----------

